# [SOLVED] przeklamania podczas zmiany okienek...

## albatrosmw

witam...

mam dosc dziwny problem ktory pojawil sie stosunkowo niedawno... wyglada on

nastepujaco:

http://members.multimania.co.uk/allegro111/zrzut.jpeg

lub

http://members.multimania.co.uk/allegro111/zrzut1.jpeg

czasami tez zdarzaja sie przeklamania w tekscie tak jakby podczas

przewijania myszka ekran stal w miejscu co powoduje nakladanie sie tekstu na

siebie... przewiniecie tekstu poza ekran i spowrotem naprawia blad...

podczas takiego zachowania znikaja tez przyciski na pasku i aby je odzyskac

trzeba najechac po prostu na nie wtedy pojawiaja sie na nowo... te bledy

pojawiaja sie nie tylko w konqueror'ze ale i w innych np k3b.

jesli dobrze pamietam problemy zaczely sie po przejsciu z zamknietego

sterownika ati-drivers na otwarty xf86-video-ati (radeon w xorg.conf).

uzywam xorg-server w wersji 1.7.6 jednak w poprzednich rowniez obecny byl

ten blad; xf86-video-ati w wersji 6.12.192 - w poprzednich rowniez tak bylo.

przekompilowalem juz cale kde-meta jednak nic to nie dalo (4.3.5).

ktos ma jakies pomocne wskazowki? oczywiscie nie jest to az tak wielki

problem jednak czasami troche denerwuje...

z gory dziekuje za pomoc

marekLast edited by albatrosmw on Thu Mar 25, 2010 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sigo

Z tego co się orientuję, ten problem nazywa się artefaktami - błędy w wyświetlaniu grafiki. W większości przypadków rozwiązaniem jest po prostu znalezienie działającej wersji sterownika. Dlaczego zaprzestałeś używania otwartego rozwiązania?

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzywasz menagera okien z wlaczonym Composite? Jak tak, wylacz i sprawdz.

----------

## albatrosmw

jesli chodzi o efekty pulpitu to mam je wylaczone... w xorg.conf w sekcji extensions mialem composite ustawione na enable - po zmianie na disable i restarcie na pierwszy rzut oka intuicja podpowiada ze problem zniknal jednak aby sprawdzic to na 100% musi minac troche czasu gdyz ww problem pojawial sie w przypadkowych momentach... za kilka dni dam znac ale mysle ze to jest wlasnie winowajca... 

co do sterownika to wlasnie z zamknietego przeszedlem na otwarty i nie zaluje gdyz co do stawianych przed nim zadan nie realuzuje jedynie wsparcia 3d... cale 2d ma opanowane moim zdaniem prawie do perfekcji poza wlasnie tym problemem... efekt tearing pojawia sie juz jedynie w animacjach flash, natomiast i tvtime i mplayer moga pochwalic sie plynnym zsynchronizowanym obrazem w calosci co mnie bardzo ale to bardzo cieszy... zreszta jesli chodzi o ati-drivers to czesto doswiadczyc mozna bylo na tym sterowniku tzw zwisow podczas przejscia z pelnoekranowego mplayera w gl2 do pulpitu w xv - nawet zwykle wyskakujace okienko kadu potrafilo zawiesic caly system doszczetnie... w aktualnym otwartym sterowniku nie ma juz tych problemow.

dzieki za podpowiedzi...

pozdrawiam

ps: tak na marginesie to te cale composite to jedynie wodotryski czy cos naprawde porzadanego i wartosciowego? duzo strace wylaczajac to na stale?

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> zreszta jesli chodzi o ati-drivers to czesto doswiadczyc mozna bylo na tym sterowniku tzw zwisow podczas przejscia z pelnoekranowego mplayera w gl2 do pulpitu w xv

 

w wersji ati-drivers-10.1 wreszcie to poprawili.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja przy xcompmgr -a mialem podobne przeklamania jak skakalem miedzy pulpitami. Swoja droga, odnosnie tego mplayera... gl2 ma ladniejszy output od xv? Mi sie zawsze xv wydawal ladny, ale moze to kwestia driverow intela?

----------

## unK

na ati-drivers xv ma przekłamane kolory (wszystko jest jaśniejsze niż być powinno) i nie można go zmusić do stosowania vsyncu (a przynajmniej mi się to nie udało), więc gl{,2} jest jedynym sensownym wyborem ;p chociaż z tego, co zauważyłem, to na gl w filmach dvd napisy są mniej kanciaste.

----------

## albatrosmw

jesli chodzi o mnie to ostatnia wersja ati-drivers ktorej uzywalem byla wersja 10.2 - do tej wiec wlacznie moglem jedynie ogladac filmy w gl2 bez zadnych problemow typu tearing czy czarne jest szare... wszystkie inne tryby albo nie byly dostepne albo nie daly sie skalowac lub wreszcie kolor tla czyli czarny byl szary - jednak dosyc dlugo ich uzywalem. obiektywnie gl2 w ati-drivers czy xv w otwartych nie moge stiwerdzic ktory lepszy. mi raczej chodzilo o lekkosc, uzywajac ati zawsze mialem wrazenie ociezalosci wsparcia i czesto czulo sie takie specyficzne oczekiwanie w jakim momencie sie on powiesi... natomiast po instalacji xf86-video-ati wszystkie ww problemy zniknely. co do kolorow wydaje mi sie jednak ze ati mial lepsze tzn byc moze odrobine ale tylko odrobine zywsze bez zmiany jakichkolwiek ustawien natomiast otwarty sterownik podczas wyswietlania filmu zachowuje sie naprawde lekko - moim subiektywnym zdaniem kilka razy na pewno co daje naprawde dobre wrazenie w porownaniu z naprawde ociezalym sterownikiem ati... przejscie z pelnego ekranu do okienka nie stanowi juz najmniejszego problemu i odbywa sie naprawde plynnie - czuc ze mplayer z xv jest czescia a nie niechcianym dodatkiem jak wczesniej. obraz jest moze subiektywnie bardziej plaski jednak to nie ma naprawde wiekszego znaczenia - licza sie zupelnie inne aspekty niz glebokosc kolorow... ostatnim i chyba najwazniejszym aspektem byl tvtime ktory bezwzglednie wymagal xv do swojego dzialania wogole co na mojej jeszcze oficjanie nie wspieranej kartcie tv bylo naprawde decydujacym znaczeniem po ponad rocznym nie uzywaniu jej od momentu zakupu (ati na hd3200 nie dostarczalo wsparcia xv i chyba nadal tego nie robi). na koniec okazalo sie ze to xv jest pozbawione efektu tearing i to mi wystarczylo. podsumowujac zamkniete byc moze mialy odrobine glebsze kolory jednak kosztem olbrzymiej ociezalosci natomiast lekkosc otwartych i plynnosc wyswietlanego obrazu zdecydowala w polaczeniu w naprawde niezauwazalnie gorszymi kolorami - to przeciez subiektywne odczucia; jak na moje to wszystko to samo jesli chodzi o kolory  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## newfuntek

Tak, potwierdzam z overlay x11 po komendach: 

```
layman -L; layman -a x11;
```

 i ustawieniu w pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.10*

=x11-libs/libxcb-9999

=x11-proto/xcb-proto-9999

=x11-base/nouveau-drm-99999999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-9999

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-9999

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-9999

=x11-base/xorg-server-9999

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.5.901

=x11-libs/libdrm-9999

=media-fonts/font-util-9999

=media-libs/mesa-9999

=x11-apps/xrandr-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

=sys-kernel/linux-firmware-99999999

```

wszystko kompiluje się śmiga, gry bez problemu działają, glxgears ma lepszy wynik jak działa compiz, ale on nie jest rzetelnym benchmarkiem, dopiero taka gra jak ut2004 jest lepszym. Jedyny minus, intel-9999 nie działa dobrze i trzeba robić downgrade. Oczywiście, po zainstalowaniu xorg-server przekompilować należy pakiety 

```
qlist -I x11-drivers
```

 No i nie ma w kernelu driverów do nouveau drm, ale nie mam nvidii karty i nie drążyłem problemu, czy da się te sterowniki zainstalować z innymi takimi jak intel i ati -> http://hardenedgentoo.blogspot.com/2010/01/nouveau-driver-with-kms-support-on.html

----------

## albatrosmw

jak do tej pory dzieki:

```
Option      "Composite" "Disable"
```

wczesniej opisywane artefakty nie pojawily sie, co wiecej przeklamania w tekscie podczas 'scrollowania' rowniez zniknely. problem wiec rozwiazany - dziekuje za konkretne podpowiedzi.

pozdrawiam

----------

